

1,336 MPG Hydrogen Vehicle Built By Students - CollegeMogul
http://www.collegemogul.com/content/1336-mpg-hydrogen-vehicle-built-students

======
jacquesm
Here are all the results:

<http://teamecomarathon.com/iframe/results/result.php?id=1>

The article claims this team won third place in the hydrogen fuel category,
but I can't find them in the listing, #65 and #86 are Turkish but different
teams ?

Also the top performer has a whopping 3771 km/l, or 8870 mpg, which I think is
absolutely amazing.

------
lallysingh
Hmm, any word on:

(1) The hydrogen fuel system itself -- did it burn it? fuel cell? fuel-cell
electric hybrid?

(2) The fuel and measurement -- A liter of compressed* hydrogen doesn't have
much energy in it. Are they talking equivalent-gasoline mpg?

* And the higher the compression, the heavier the storage tank.

------
roc
Well... at least they're rethinking car design along the way. That might
actually help them (and us).

The hydrogen part? not so much.

